# Apache XMLBeans



## ssl-boon (16. Jul 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

ich verarbeite eine XML Datei mit Apache's XMLBeans. Jetzt ist es so das innerhalb von einem Text ein/mehrere standalone TAGs vorkommen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich aus dem standalone TAG ein Zeichen machen kann. z.B. aus <amp/> ein &amp;

aus dem hier:

<txt>Hier steht zum Beispiel der Text <amp/> noch was anderes..</txt>

soll das hier werden:

<txt>Hier steht zum Beispiel der Text &amp; noch was anderes..</txt>

Thnx


----------

